# air compressors



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

We are looking to purchase a compressor in case we need to pump up the tyres, but we are a bit confused by all the different types available.
we need to get to 80psi but we are told that the ones you can buy from argos ect are not powerfull enough any advice


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you want to use one every two years, there are plenty of plastic Chinese compressors at Lidl and the like.

If you want something better, get one of these:

http://www.paddockspares.com/pm981-portable-12v-compressor.html

That's the one we use for the Discovery and trailer.

You can find smaller versions cheaper on ebay as well:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200899783476

Peter


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We have a Ring rac900 good bit of kit. Bit expensive but you get what you pay for.

Andy


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

listerdiesel said:


> If you want to use one every two years, there are plenty of plastic Chinese compressors at Lidl and the like.
> 
> If you want something better, get one of these:
> 
> ...


That second one is ideal - I've had one for a while and it certainly does the job, up to and above 80psi easily. Just make sure that the cigar outlet that you use is fused to at least 15 amps as it has a high starting current, and blows 10 amp fuses.

Colin


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

I can recommend this one available at Maplins. Just used it this afternoon to top off my tyre pressures.

http://www.maplin.co.uk/dc-12v-heavy-duty-air-compressor-225095


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*a nice selection*

A nice selection ,thankyou.
I didn't use to bother but im finding most UK garage forecourt compressors are limiting pressure to low levels now to stop people confusing bar and psi and turning the tyres into balloons.

a further question if the OP doesn,t mind....could the paddock pump run a wheelnut air powered wrench?...ive used one off an underslung air tank...great bit of kit esp if the paddock comes with a decent airline


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

RAC900.............Excellent. Tried and tested.Reaches all 5 wheels.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Jimbost said:


> I can recommend this one available at Maplins. Just used it this afternoon to top off my tyre pressures.
> 
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/dc-12v-heavy-duty-air-compressor-225095


The one in the ebay link above is Maplin! 

Colin

PS - that's 3 votes then!


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

You won't go wrong with one of these Matt Savage Air Compressor


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Difficulty I have is finding one which has a cable long enough to reach rear tyres from the can 12v socket. I've tried using "extensions" but invariably they blow fuses.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: a nice selection*



andyandsue said:


> A nice selection ,thankyou.
> I didn't use to bother but im finding most UK garage forecourt compressors are limiting pressure to low levels now to stop people confusing bar and psi and turning the tyres into balloons.
> 
> a further question if the OP doesn,t mind....could the paddock pump run a wheelnut air powered wrench?...ive used one off an underslung air tank...great bit of kit esp if the paddock comes with a decent airline


You wouldn't have the volume of air to operate an air-powered wrench.

Peter


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Telbell said:


> Difficulty I have is finding one which has a cable long enough to reach rear tyres from the can 12v socket. I've tried using "extensions" but invariably they blow fuses.


We have a dedicated 12V socket on the side of the trailer that is fused at 30A, and we made up an extension lead so that we can reacj all of the 6 trailer wheels and the Discovery wheels.



















The larger units do take a fair bit of startup current, you may need a beefier fuse or fit a socket somewhere that will run the pump.

The extension cable is 4 sq mm twin core HO7 (TRS in old money)

Peter


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Extend the airline?


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*Shame*

thanxs Lister it was just an idea...less to carry i suppose


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

*Re: Shame*



andyandsue said:


> thanxs Lister it was just an idea...less to carry i suppose


With 12 wheels and tyres to watch over, we carry ours most of the time.

We've got spare wheels, but we often find that we haven't checked pressures as often as we should, and every garage's tyre pump is out of order when we need one!

Peter


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*if only i was bigger*

If i was a big tag axle thingy id be looking at an under slung air reservoir set up...itS so easy! . Ive used em to change HGV wheels and tyres in really very challenging situations in the bush and its a dream esp with multi stud axles with god knows how many nuts to loosen.
Im thinking that the large American RV set ups must have air brakes and an air reservoir ?

going on Ebay now to look for a nice air wrench/drill!


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

I use one of these ,you may need to buy a extra impact socket (24mm)

www.goextra.co.uk/powerwrench


----------

